# إدارة سلامة الأصول Asset Integrity Management



## agharieb (23 مايو 2010)

ياريت من عنده معلومات عن إدارة سلامة الأصول يذكى عن معلوماته و ما يبخلش علينا و جزاه الله خيراً


----------



## agharieb (25 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء
إدارة سلامة الأصول هو علم حديث يهدف إلى المحافظة على قدرة أصول الشركة على أداء وظيفتها بفعالية و كفاءة مع الحفاظ على الحياة الأفراد و المحافظة على البيئة
Asset integrity is the ability of an asset to perform its required function effectively and efficiently whilst safeguarding life and environment management activities ensure that the people, systems, processes and deliver integrity are in place , in use and fit for purpose over the whole life - cycle of the asset


ياريت المشاركة لأنه علم مهم لكل شركة و صاحب مال


----------

